# How do I verify how many CPU's I have in the Terminal???



## pwharff (Aug 26, 2003)

How do I verify how many CPU's I have within the Terminal???  Actually I am at work on a Linux machine and need to verify if my Linux (SuSE) installation is recognizing both of my CPU's. If I could work with Macs I would, but I can't, but  I need to do this because I am a QA tester for AMD.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pwharff (Aug 26, 2003)

By the way, I have tried TOP and it doesn't allow showing multiple CPU's as does the Terminal in OS X.


----------



## pwharff (Aug 26, 2003)

I forgot about the special "/proc" directory. I just did the following:

cat /proc/cpuinfo

And viola!  All the information regarding the CPU is printed on screen.  Cool.  Thanks for your help pwharff, oh no problem pwharff anytime.  =)


----------

